# Cragg Vale Loop Sunday 21st



## longers (14 Feb 2010)

As the North West Passage is on the saturday and I can't make it, I fancy going out on sunday instead.

Leave Oldham at nine thirty and could meet people along the way? So that'd be the A671 through Royton and then skirt Rochdale using the A664 to the A58, then over to Todmorden, HB and turning right in Mytholmroyd. Could go back via Hollingworth Lake or not. Just sticking to the main roads so the only climb is Cragg Vale itself. _Edit:_ I'd like to go up the road that's signposted to the brewery, just to see what's there - if you know please don't spoil the surprise.

I'm not planning a cafe stop unless it was wanted. Not sure about cafes over that way - maybe the garden centre in Rochdale? 

Anyone else fancy it?


----------



## dan_bo (14 Feb 2010)

Eeeeerz. 


There's a morethanpassablecaff in littleborough that would do when we drop off Cragg Vale, doncha know. See ya at Surosa 9.30.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2010)

room for a brompton meeting you at hebden or the bottom of the crag?


edit: once again, i don't mind being left behind as i know the area reasonibly well. there is a cafe at hollingworth lake and others dotted around in littleborough. i normally take flask n butties.


----------



## aJohnson (14 Feb 2010)

I could meet ya at Rochdale or Oldham, I'd be up for a ride. (Live in Bury)


----------



## longers (14 Feb 2010)

Dan - meet at Aldi? It'd save you retracing your steps a bit.

Bromptonfb - yep, if we leave Oldham at that time we'd be passing HB just after 11 so see you somewhere there?

AJohnson - as long as this isn't tempting you from doing the miniNWP, it is a good day out if you go with Colin et al and there might be pie and peas at the end. Otherwise, see you sunday. Is it easier to meet in Rochdale at the junction of Oldham Rd and Kingsway?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2010)

yep 11's good. you going thru hebden? if so i can wait at cafe on the carpark we met at on sunday


----------



## longers (14 Feb 2010)

^ yep, see you there. How about quarter past to give us a bit of leeway?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2010)

yep. i'll get there early and have breakfast. look for the bike, a black brompton propped up somewhere.


----------



## aJohnson (14 Feb 2010)

I think I'd prefer this than mini NWP . So I should be there

Could you put a marker on a map where you'll meet me please  Don't know Rochdale well.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2010)

ajohnson. i live a bit past rawtenstall. you could ride to mine then we can go over to hebden bridge


----------



## aJohnson (14 Feb 2010)

Sure thing, I don't mind that. I know the route up to Rawtenstall aswell.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2010)

great. we can meet at a pub called 'the jesters'. about 9.30am.sound like a plan?

The Jester
810 Burnley Road
Rossendale, BB4 8BH
01706 215 809
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...931&t=h&z=12&iwloc=A&cid=9763820244724584075>


----------



## aJohnson (14 Feb 2010)

Sounds good. What will the route to Hebden Bridge be? Long Causeway?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Feb 2010)

no nowt that fancy. down manchester road, turn right and just follow your nose thru to tod then left at tod to hebden bridge, have brew whilst we wait for the rest of them. then after crag vale back thru littleborough to hollingworth lake. after this we could split and go our seperate ways or you could go back with longers, up to you.

cheers


----------



## aJohnson (14 Feb 2010)

Ok sounds good. I'll probably decide where to go after Hollingworth lake on the day.


----------



## aJohnson (15 Feb 2010)

longers, what time will you be at Hebden Bridge?


----------



## trio25 (16 Feb 2010)

I may pop along for this, will see how I feel on saturday and let you know. Can't do MNWP as working on sat so it could be good.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Feb 2010)

trio25 said:


> I may pop along for this, will see how I feel on saturday and let you know. Can't do MNWP as working on sat so it could be good.



fixed?


----------



## trio25 (16 Feb 2010)

What a funny joke! No gears!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Feb 2010)

longers did, don't know if he is fixed again. i hope so gives me a chance of keeping up..lol


----------



## longers (16 Feb 2010)

aJohnson said:


> longers, what time will you be at Hebden Bridge?



Dan is very reliable for meeting up so we'd be there between 11 and quarter past barring delays. 

See you on sunday then Trio.


----------



## trio25 (16 Feb 2010)

Longers in is a different class to me, I am pretty unfit at the moment so will need all my gears!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Feb 2010)

hehe, i had 27 and still struggled to (not) keep up.


----------



## aJohnson (16 Feb 2010)

I'll be on a geared. It's the only road bike I have D:

Hopefully my new tyres will arrive by Sunday, been using the current ones on turbo so they may be worn down a fair bit.


----------



## longers (16 Feb 2010)

The pace on sunday is your pace, if your pace means you end up a long way in front* then please wait for the rest of us to catch up or even double back. Ta.

I'd still like to have a nosey up the road to the brewery so don't forget about that bit. 
I think it's the road by the farm on the right near the top that has the two kennels outside, but it is signposted.

* this will be MrJohnson on the climb I reckon.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> The pace on sunday is your pace, if your pace means you end up a long way in front* then please wait for the rest of us to catch up or even double back. Ta.
> 
> I'd still like to have a nosey up the road to the brewery so don't forget about that bit.
> *I think it's the road by the farm on the right near the top that has the two kennels outside, but it is signposted.*
> ...


It is, about half a mile or so. You would have to turn round and come back onto the main climb OR you could do a loop round over some nice little lanes...








...eventually bringing you out by Baitings Reservoir on the A58 and you'd have to then turn right and climb up to Blackstone Edge from the Ripponden side.


----------



## trio25 (17 Feb 2010)

As long as this cold thing has gone I will be there, will decide on sat and then work out where I will meet you. May even ride out to Oldham as I won't have done a long ride this week and need to get building the miles up!


----------



## longers (17 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> It is, about half a mile or so. You would have to turn round and come back onto the main climb OR you could do a loop round over some nice little lanes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta Colin, I've been looking at a map and it looks like you can also get down New Lane to the Robin Hood Inn from the brewery - closed at weekends. It'll be too risky to think about that on sunday, but can you get up or down that way in more suitable weather?

How do people feel about the ride if it's icy, as it looks like it will be? I'd still go, just do it carefully.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Feb 2010)

yep, i'd be in. i can fold and catch a lift if dodgy.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (17 Feb 2010)

should be ok as forecast is 5 deg cel


----------



## longers (17 Feb 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> should be ok as forecast is 5 deg cel



It should really, it's mostly main roads and anyone speeding down Blackstone Edge is a loon.


----------



## aJohnson (17 Feb 2010)

I'm iffy if it's icy. I should be out though.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> Ta Colin, I've been looking at a map and it looks like you can also get down New Lane to the Robin Hood Inn from the brewery - closed at weekends. It'll be too risky to think about that on sunday, but can you get up or down that way in more suitable weather?
> 
> How do people feel about the ride if it's icy, as it looks like it will be? I'd still go, just do it carefully.


No siree! It's another one of those things that gets programmed into Sat-Navs as a road but it's only an old farm-track.

Here it is on Google Maps - toggle between map view and satellite view and you'll see what I mean.

Hmm, interestingly, Google Maps has also got the wrong location for the Robin Hood. It is shown as being back from the main road but what is shown is just a cottage or farm house. The pub is on the road. 

Don't do my lanes loop at the weekend because it is almost certain to be icy round there and there are steep descents to crash on! If you do go to the brewery then just turn round afterwards and go back to the farmhouse with the kennels and continue up to Blackstone Edge.


----------



## longers (18 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Don't do my lanes loop at the weekend because it is almost certain to be icy round there and there are steep descents to crash on!



Good advice, we can save those lanes for another time.

I noticed the pub was in the wrong place and can now see that it is a track down to it. Is there still a right of way along it though? Just out of interest. I haven't got an OS map here to check.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> Good advice, we can save those lanes for another time.
> 
> I noticed the pub was in the wrong place and can now see that it is a track down to it. Is there still a right of way along it though? Just out of interest. *I haven't got an OS map here to check.*


Oh yes you have!

As you can see - it's a footpath. Actually, that is one area that I haven't walked round here. There is a mini-bus that goes up to Cragg Vale from HB so I might buy a return ticket to CV and go for a stroll over those hills when the weather is better. There are quite a few bridleways up there too but they are not tremendously exciting as alternatives to the lanes.


----------



## aJohnson (18 Feb 2010)

New tyres arrive today, don't think race tyres will give me anymore grip though


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Feb 2010)

just checked weather forecast for sunday. heavy snow rossendale and heptonstall. freezing temps. sorry guys i'm out. i'm not willing to take the brompton up there in wintery weather and i didn't enjoy riding the mtb slicked out. i'll do that route when the weather is safer. probably go playing on the mtb instead. have good one


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2010)

I'll be playing it by ear. This winter malarkey is WELL overrated.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Feb 2010)

dan_bo said:


> I'll be playing it by ear. *This winter malarkey is WELL overrated*.




bromptons are twitchy as per normal. chuck in a greasy, icy, snowy road and it's much worse than a full sized wheel. i think it's because of of the high pressure small wheel thing. and don't get me started on the brakes, the rims freeze up for fun. shame really. i don't go on the roads up there in winter on my own. too dodgy and quite a few places with no mobile signal. on the trails yeah as my mtb is more than capable and the speeds are lower.


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> just checked weather forecast for sunday. heavy snow rossendale and heptonstall. freezing temps. sorry guys i'm out. i'm not willing to take the brompton up there in wintery weather and i didn't enjoy riding the mtb slicked out. i'll do that route when the weather is safer. probably go playing on the mtb instead. have good one


You must be looking at a different forecast than the two I've looked at (Met Office and BBC)! 

It's sunny here today and the forecast has actually improved for both the mini-NWP tomorrow and the Cragg Vale ride on Sunday. I think wintry conditions are forecast for later on Sunday but you might well be okay for the ride. 

Why not get up in good time on Sunday and make your mind up at the last minute? You could always arrange to meet the others en route but tell them not to wait if you don't turn up.


----------



## dan_bo (19 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> You must be looking at a different forecast than the two I've looked at (Met Office and BBC)!
> 
> I*t's sunny here today and the forecast has actually improved for both the mini-NWP tomorrow and the Cragg Vale ride on Sunday. *I think wintry conditions are forecast for later on Sunday but you might well be okay for the ride.
> 
> Why not get up in good time on Sunday and make your mind up at the last minute? You could always arrange to meet the others en route but tell them not to wait if you don't turn up.



Make your mind up will ya!


----------



## aJohnson (19 Feb 2010)

Weather today seems good, hopefully it'll stay like this. Got my new long sleeve jersey today, I dare not wear it on sunday in case I fall and rip it.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Feb 2010)

it's not just your area i have to worry about. i have to get home as well. we already have approx 3 inch of lying snow which has frozen solid. i got the info from the bbc website and typed in the areas. plus i have just watched the weather forecast on bbc news and sky news, both predicted heavy snow for our area. sorry. but i am just not risking it. it's only a bike ride....lol. been a long winter up here...it first snowed on 18th december!!!


----------



## longers (19 Feb 2010)

Sensible stuff Shaun, I'd be thinking along the same lines in your shoes. As you say it is only a bike ride.

I'm still keen on going but will keep an eye on the forecast.


----------



## aJohnson (19 Feb 2010)

It looks doubtful for me too. I dare not risk the ice again, last time I fell over and it put me out for a week.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (19 Feb 2010)

nothing stopping us having another go at one in a few weeks is there? i love riding them hills now. so anytime anyone wants a slow riding buddy or guide just hollow. just not when it's icy tho.

cheers


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2010)

I don't know what is happening here because the only snow I've seen for over a week has been on the roof of a car! Mind you, everybody for miles around says there is snow where they are. Even my mother in the Midlands told me that they have loads of snow there...


----------



## trio25 (19 Feb 2010)

I will be seeing both how I feel and how the roads are. This morning was icy and once I got off-road there was fresh snow! At the moment I am 40/60 riding/not riding.


----------



## bigjim (20 Feb 2010)

Whats the total mileage on this?
Jim


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2010)

Well, I chickened out of the MNWP and today has ended up being lovely and sunny in these 'ere parts. I fancy a ride tomorrow instead.

I might set out to meet you in the morning. What is your ETA at the traffic lights in Littleborough? It would probably take me about 35 minutes to get there from Hebden Bridge so I could set off in the opposite direction about 30 minutes before then with the intention of meeting you somewhere between Todmorden and Littleborough. Don't wait around for me though. If I'm going to turn out, I'll either be at the lights at Littleborough or on my way there and will watch out for you coming the other way.

If for some reason I don't come along - have a good ride anyway!


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2010)

bigjim said:


> Whats the total mileage on this?
> Jim


Jim - the loop from Littleborough to Littleborough is almost exactly 20 miles and longers wants to add a mile or so to check out a local brewery so that part of the ride will be 21 miles. I don't know how much more you will do on top of that.


----------



## longers (20 Feb 2010)

bigjim said:


> Whats the total mileage on this?
> Jim



Good question! I've put the route into bikehike quickly and from Oldham it's a 40 mile round trip. 

Colin : We'd be in HB for just after 11 ish so you should be able to work out the ETA in Littleborough from that. See you on the road somewhere hopefully.


----------



## trio25 (20 Feb 2010)

Still no nearer a decision, had other offers as well. Just need to decide!


----------



## aJohnson (20 Feb 2010)

Grrr. I cant decide. It looks so sunny outside at the moment yet I know it'll still be icy. And according to sky, tomorrow will be even better.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Feb 2010)

I'll be out barring snow.


----------



## trio25 (20 Feb 2010)

I'm pretty sure I am a no, I've been invited out again this evening so the morning may not happen!


----------



## bigjim (20 Feb 2010)

Can't decide. Snow forecat for the am on meterog site.


----------



## dan_bo (20 Feb 2010)

it'll be fine once we're out. see ya there!


----------



## longers (20 Feb 2010)

Warm gloves and overshoes for me, for sure.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2010)

Met Office and BBC weather both say same as today - frost overnight, sunny spells, clear, and very cold!


----------



## aJohnson (20 Feb 2010)

I don't think I'll be out.


----------



## longers (20 Feb 2010)

No problem, another time eh?


----------



## bigjim (20 Feb 2010)

Latest from metorog


> Outbreaks of snow for many through the morning, easing slowly during the afternoon to leave drier spells. Cold, with temperatures just above freezing, and mainly light winds becoming southwesterly. Maximum temperature 4 °C.


----------



## longers (20 Feb 2010)

I'm still going as I think we'll be fine and can change the plans as we go if need be but I don't want to influence your decision either way Jim, it's your call. 

I'd not like to persuade you to come along and then for you to suffer even the tiniest mishap.


----------



## trio25 (20 Feb 2010)

I'm going mountain biking instead, sorry guys. Have fun though.


----------



## aJohnson (20 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> No problem, another time eh?



Yeah, I just dare not risk the ice again. I have some races planned pretty soon (april) and my leg hasn't fully restored yet, so I'd rather not risk the chance of damaging it further.


----------



## bigjim (20 Feb 2010)

> I'd not like to persuade you to come along and then for you to suffer even the tiniest mishap.


Not bothered about mishap longers. I just hate the cold and not able to warm up. I think it,s great that someone is making the effort to sort out a ride.
If I don,t make it. Enjoy.
Jim


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Met Office and BBC weather both say same as today - frost overnight, sunny spells, clear, and very cold!


Oh, and possible sleet from 15:00 but we'd be home by then!


----------



## longers (21 Feb 2010)

2" of snow here and it's still falling . I don't fancy taking any risks, so sorry but I'm going to go for a walk instead.

Another time eh?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Feb 2010)

approx 4inch here and still falling heavily.i'd be up for next safe one


----------



## trio25 (21 Feb 2010)

Snow here as well. At least it looks pretty! Mountain bike was the right decision!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Feb 2010)

can't even do that.no spikes and 1st layer of snow is frozen solid. at least i sneaked short 15 miles last night.


----------



## trio25 (21 Feb 2010)

No spikes here either, but when there is fresh snow it is grippy. Was out on friday in it no problems.


----------



## dan_bo (21 Feb 2010)

Booger. Anyone up for next week the same?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Feb 2010)

yep


----------



## longers (21 Feb 2010)

Up north next weekend so can't make it. Hope it's a good un for you.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2010)

*What - The sun is shining here!!!!* 

























Actually - that was yesterday! 

I'd set double alarms to make sure that I didn't sleep in this morning. The first one went off and I ignored it, then I suddenly remembered that it was 'ride day'. I leapt out of bed, rushed around like a mad thing and thought to myself how it didn't feel as cold as it has the past couple of days. It also occurred to me that there wasn't much light coming round the edge of the curtains. Now I know why - for the first time in over a week we seem to be having the same weather as everyone else... 






See y'all next week-end instead?


----------



## trio25 (21 Feb 2010)

I knew it had snowed as it was so light! Seems to have just stopped here now, off out soon.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2010)

trio25 said:


> I knew it had snowed as it was so light! Seems to have just stopped here now, off out soon.


There is so much snow falling that it is blocking off the light! 

I'll probably go for a walk later if it eases off a bit.


----------



## bigjim (21 Feb 2010)

So my Meterog forecast was right then [for once].


----------



## aJohnson (21 Feb 2010)

I'd be up for the ride next weekend. As long as it doesn't snow again D:


----------



## dan_bo (21 Feb 2010)

Went and did a hilly couple of hours in the snow and hail on the fixie in the end- nice and hard innit.


----------



## trio25 (21 Feb 2010)

you are mad Dan! Even on the mtb I was skidding on the road sections. Off-road it was lovely and grippy!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2010)

Right then- who can I meet where and at what time?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Right then- who can I meet where and at what time?


Why don't we do exactly what was proposed for last weekend, only a week late!

Oh, but if you like and the conditions are not icy, I could lead us round those lovely little lanes after taking a look at the brewery?


----------



## dan_bo (25 Feb 2010)

Remember i'm on 74" fixed....but yeah sounds like a plan!


where are we meeting then?


----------



## aJohnson (25 Feb 2010)

Colin that sounds good, I should be there


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2010)

same carpark in hebden? what time?


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> same carpark in hebden? what time?


I'm going to ride out to meet them in Littleborough to double my distance otherwise I'd only be doing about 20 miles or so. 

I think that the idea was to get to HB about 11:00 so I'm heading out at 10:00 in the opposite direction. If I don't actually get to Littleborough first then I'll meet the bunch coming the other way. 

You could either meet up with me in Tod and do that, or come to HB and we can meet up with you here later.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2010)

aj you want to meet at previously stated place and ride over or are you going over at your own pace?


----------



## aJohnson (25 Feb 2010)

That sounds fine, same place. 9:30?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2010)

yep. but just remember i'm on a brommie so not the fastest rider in the world


----------



## aJohnson (25 Feb 2010)

I won't be the fasted either  Not been out on the road since I feel a few weeks ago, only been on the turbo.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Feb 2010)

it's a date


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2010)

I'm beginning to think that this ride wasn't meant to be! Snow is now being forecast for Sunday!


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (26 Feb 2010)

already snowing here since 1pm kinda sticking


----------



## ColinJ (26 Feb 2010)

bromptonfb said:


> already snowing here since 1pm kinda sticking


I hadn't really thought about it much before, but it has become increasingly obvious from your snow/ice reports and those from elsewhere in the region this winter that we have a micro-climate down here in Hebden Bridge which is _much_ milder than that of the surrounding hills. 

The town centre is at an altitude of about 100 m whereas the surrounding hills go up to 400+ m. That's a lot of shelter!

One June I was out 'on the tops' and got caught out in a freak violent storm. One minute I was riding along in warm sunshine, the next I was battered by torrential rain which must have been at about 0.5 degrees C. I was shivering violently within seconds and had to get off the bike because my hands had gone completely numb and I couldn't grip the bars. 5 minutes later, it was a nice sunny day again!

On another occasion, I got caught in a hailstorm which was so violent that cars had to stop because so much ice had been deposited on the roads in a short period of time. That was really nasty - it felt like 200 people with air rifles were shooting at me!

Both times, I got back to the town and nobody here had been aware of the bad weather only about 8 miles away.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2010)

check out the cam half mile from my house. doesn't look good for tomorrow with more snow forecasted 

http://ccgi.rvsconline.plus.com/htdocs/html/camera_1.php


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2010)

I'll do what I did last weekend - get up at 07:45 and look out the window. If it is snowing, I'll go straight back to bed! 

Don't hang about for me folks, If I'm coming you will meet me on the road somewhere.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Feb 2010)

If you see a big lad on a johnny cash fixie, that's me. Hope to see you on the road!


----------



## Svendo (27 Feb 2010)

I can't make it as I'm working this weekend. Cragg Vale will be passable I reckon, it was on Tuesday. (Unlike A640/B6114 Marsden Moor on Monday when I pushed on anyway, mile and half of hard pack/ice with gale force crosswind, got a bit chilly!) I think you'll get wet though.


----------



## aJohnson (27 Feb 2010)

Weather seems very good over here at the moment. The sun is shining.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (27 Feb 2010)

snow gone now and was sunny. raining now so should be ok but wet tomorrow


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2010)

I just walked up to Heptonstall and back down. I could see a few patches of snow on distant hilltops but that was it. It has been dreary and damp here all day, but much milder than of late.

There is supposed to be a strong wind from the N/NE. That would mean a tailwind for once going up the Cragg Vale climb.

I could handle damp and dreary but there are still forecasts of sleet for tomorrow. I'll get up in time and make a snow-check.


----------



## aJohnson (27 Feb 2010)

I'll be getting up in the morning and post my decision aswell.


----------



## goodspeed (27 Feb 2010)

Might join you tomorrow if my back's up to it. and if the weather's ok.
Colin, what time will you be setting off from HB? I quite fancy the ride onto Littleborough and back. Just hope it's ok over Cockhill! to get there!


----------



## ColinJ (27 Feb 2010)

goodspeed said:


> Might join you tomorrow if my back's up to it. and if the weather's ok.
> Colin, what time will you be setting off from HB? I quite fancy the ride onto Littleborough and back. Just hope it's ok over Cockhill! to get there!


Sounds good - I could meet you in St. George's square at about 09:50. Taking our time we'd be getting to Littleborough around 10:30 which is just about the time the others should be coming through. If conditions put me off, I'll send you a text to let you know. If conditions (or your bad back) put you off, send _me_ a text to let me know.


----------



## goodspeed (27 Feb 2010)

Yep, I'll leave about 9.20 just taking it steady; I can never remember how long it takes, guessing about 30mins!


----------



## dan_bo (27 Feb 2010)

Ten thirty? Weather permitting ill be.there


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Feb 2010)

it's half five and i've been up most of the night with what is now a recurring patella agony. i'm tired and don't want to risk the hills. it doesn't hurt as much when cycling but 50 miles with the way it feels is too much. i'm out. it's really windy up here and about 4 degrees cel. enjoy. i don't think i'll be on any more cc rides now as my big commute starts soon.


----------



## aJohnson (28 Feb 2010)

I'm out aswell. Not feeling to well at the moment and cant see myself getting better from riding. Sorry


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2010)

It's dry here in HB so unless a storm brews up in the next hour, I _will_ be turning out for this one.

See ya in the square Martin.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2010)

Well, it was good to get a little ride in. Unfortunately, dan_bo'd had a _rush of cotton wool to the head_ before setting off this morning - he'd brought the family car keys with him. His missus had just phoned him to demand them back when we met up with him! 

We said a quick hello to each other and had a chat as we accompanied him back to Littleborough where we went our separate ways again. 

Martin and I could really feel the lack of miles in our legs on the climb to Blackstone Edge. 

It were a bit nippy oop there!







I got seriously chilled by the bitter northerly headwind on the descent and abandoned the idea I'd had of riding up the climb to Cock Hill with Martin on his way home.

Nice to meet you dan_bo - come along on another ride soon, but leave the keys at home next time unless you drive over with your bike! 

Martin - as expected, neither of us remembered that you'd put your cap in my bag. If you have an afternoon free sometime, I could ride over to Oxenhope to give it you back and perhaps we could ride round to Coldwell for lunch? (Closed Mondays and Tuesdays)


----------



## goodspeed (28 Feb 2010)

Nice ride today Colin. I'm just about thawing out . 35 miles feels more like 70. Hit a bit of a snowy blizzard over the tops but nothing too severe, got home just in time!
No worries about the hat; but i'll definately take you up on the Coldwell cafe ride at some point.
Nice to meet you Dan, there'll be plenty more rides for you to join us on, hopefully a bit warmer.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Feb 2010)

just been out for a short 15 mile circular around crown point, very slow as i didn't want to push my knee too hard. when i got to the top of crown point it was freezing and windy, i was thinking i was lucky i wasn't up where you were today. i bet it was freezing!! and windy.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Feb 2010)

Yep I've only just started to warm up. And I got a flat on the way home GRRRRRR CONtis.


----------



## Crimmey (28 Feb 2010)

hey, saw you guys just before the lights at Littleborough. Dan looked at me but not sure if you recognised me  I was going in the opposite direction with a few others who were wearing blue and yellow.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Feb 2010)

You were spotted!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Feb 2010)

I was just about to send a PM to ask if it was you!

I noticed that you'd done your turn at the front and were taking shelter at the rear of the bunch.


----------



## Crimmey (28 Feb 2010)

ouch, public humiliation


----------

